# Trim-Tex addiction



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

So I'm trying to make room in my garage so I can park in it now that it's getting cold again which means moving my TrimTex collection out to my dad's acreage. Joe encouraged me to order extra whenever I needed the special trims and I might have over done it. 
This doesn't include the 7 boxes of mudset 90 already at the acreage and I have a box of fast cap arch and 3.5" glue up crown on the way.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

my supplier questioned me one day , "are you trying to be a supplier of trim tex or what" I said nope.....just like to have extra on hand in the shop for the small jobs. or you could just call it "trim tex hording" either way I don't really see a problem !:whistling2:


----------

